# Question about Manchester



## efib

Hey everyone. 

I'm starting my MSc in Manchester, and I'm looking for a place to stay. I found a cheap in Rusholme but is it a safe area?

Thank you!


----------



## GP Punto

Rusholme. Moss Side and a couple of other areas in Manchester are to be avoided, I would contact Manchester University and ask for advice on designated student accomodation.


----------



## Wash monster

It’s Manchester there aren’t any safe places


----------



## Steveom2

Wash monster said:


> It's Manchester there aren't any safe places


Don't diss Manchester fella,is any city safe


----------



## Cookeh

Steve0rs6 said:


> Don't diss Manchester fella,is any city safe


Safer than Manchester, yes :lol:

There are a lot of rough areas around in Manchester, several of them are major students areas too as a result of cheap rent. Speak to the accommodation team at the Uni, as recommended above.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Steve0rs6 said:


> Don't diss Manchester fella,is any city safe


If you have a spare room, you could solve the OP's dilema......  :lol:

[coat > door ]


----------



## Steveom2

Cookeh said:


> Safer than Manchester, yes :lol:
> 
> Oh like London and Birmingham etc etc:lol:


----------



## GP Punto

The problem is that any good quality accomodation in Manchester is going to be expensive, I used to pay £1800 a month for a 2 bedroom flat in walking distance of my office in Manchester city centre. I was there for 6 months and enjoyed it.

If money is in short supply then you may want to think about living further out of Manchester and take public transport into the centre.

Here is a link to transport options in Manchester

https://www.visitmanchester.com/visitor-information/travel-information/getting-around


----------



## efib

Hello, guys!

Thank you for your input. I'll stay in a student dorm in Rusholme if that makes any difference. But yes, it is more expensive than anticipated. Other options are "Parkway student dorms" or "West Point, Chester Road". I can't go further because I want to be close-ish to the uniMA.

Thank you!


----------



## suds

Efib try the student chat rooms online

https://www.manchesterstudenthomes.com/MessageBoard

https://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------



## GP Punto

efib said:


> Hello, guys!
> 
> Thank you for your input. I'll stay in a student dorm in Rusholme if that makes any difference. But yes, it is more expensive than anticipated. Other options are "Parkway student dorms" or "West Point, Chester Road". I can't go further because I want to be close-ish to the uniMA.
> 
> Thank you!


I think West Point on Chester Road is a large, modern purpose made student accomodation, it would be better than a somewhere in Rusholme which I have heard is a place not to go out on your own at night. Parkway looks best of all and it looks like a short walk to the Faculty of Science and Engineering.

Note that there is a very busy road next to Parkway, A635(M), busy night and day, so you may want a room on the opposite side of the building if you have a choice.


----------



## efib

Thank you very much for your help, guys! Much appreciated! I'm a little bit lost 







This is the place, not Rusholme per se


----------



## efib

suds said:


> Efib try the student chat rooms online
> 
> https://www.manchesterstudenthomes.com/MessageBoard
> 
> https://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=143


Thank you, I found the "stay away" areas


----------



## efib

GP Punto said:


> I think West Point on Chester Road is a large, modern purpose made student accomodation, it would be better than a somewhere in Rusholme which I have heard is a place not to go out on your own at night. Parkway looks best of all and it looks like a short walk to the Faculty of Science and Engineering.
> 
> Note that there is a very busy road next to Parkway, A635(M), busy night and day, so you may want a room on the opposite side of the building if you have a choice.


I saw some Google reviews about Westpoint, Chester road and decided to stay away, rooms are fine, but there are issues with the facilities.

I'll see where the dorm is located. Thank you!


----------



## GP Punto

efib said:


> I saw some Google reviews about Westpoint, Chester road and decided to stay away, rooms are fine, but there are issues with the facilities.
> 
> I'll see where the dorm is located. Thank you!


Best of luck in your studies, I hope that all goes well.


----------



## efib

GP Punto said:


> Best of luck in your studies, I hope that all goes well.


Thank you!


----------



## HEADPHONES

efib said:


> Thank you very much for your help, guys! Much appreciated! I'm a little bit lost
> View attachment 56490
> 
> This is the place, not Rusholme per se


I know this area quite well.
Lived nearby in the 90s as a student.
Drive past daily to work 
Worked in Rusholme now for past 25 years.

It's quite a main road.
Very busy during commuting hours as a main road for students to walk to uni or catch the bus if lazy.
I'd walk from there to uni in 10-15 min easy.

Cheap food galore on Wilmslow Road curry mile 5-10 min walk away.
At least 4 big halls of residence nearby.
Loads of students around.
Tesco express a short walk away.
Prime location if I was still at uni.

Like all cities though be street smart 
Don't flash your phone at night if deserted and undesirables are nearby.
Not sure about car security there though.
Insurance is a killer in M14.
That's the only drawback.
There are alot of private student digs that are DEEPER into the backstreets of Rusholme/ Moss Side that I have lived in that I would avoid.
But it looks good to me:thumb:


----------



## efib

Great input, thank you very much! I won't have a car there, so I don't mind about that. Thank you very much


----------



## Titanium Htail

What is your budget, my son has a share flat in Manchester...
(Old Trafford)
John Tht.

Pm...me


----------



## bigred1967

I would stay on the outskirts with Good links into Manchester we live in castleton with Good bus rail links. When we go into Manchester it is 20 mins on the train and you would find it 60% cheaper to rent in or around Manchester. there are plenty of good places to live within a 20 min train journey.


----------



## kingswood

look at the OP date, my bet is he's being shot and killed in Gunchester. 

or has the 'Rona. and is holed up paying £25 a day for food parcels through the Uni he's paying £15k a year to for open university teaching

seems a spambot has bumped the thread today?


----------

